# Shamrock Sv Ortiz Who do U pick



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

I pick Ken.
:jediduel: 
Primo


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 4, 2002)

Even though I am not a big Tito fan I just think he is better than Ken is now. Ken in his prime would have mopped the floor with Tito but the Ken I saw fight Don Frye is going to get GnP'd into a referee stoppage.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

I would vote for him.  He is a great fighter and i think he has gotten alot better,  I prodict that he is gonna enter his prime fighting years soon.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2002)

Sorry Judo Kens body is beat he is almost done.  He will lose in UFC he might make it all five rounds but I doubt it.  The only way he wins is an ankle lock in the first or second round


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

If anyone can Twist it off he can!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 7, 2002)

Ken spanking the bad boy from Huntington Beach. The old dog will teach the new dog a few new tricks.
Bob:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just be ready to eat your words like I am if Titio loses


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 15, 2002)

Ken is going to win!  Ok I just really want him to win, Tito is a punk and I don't mean skill wise I mean his attitude stinks.  Even in MMA there should still be a level of honour and respect involved.  He has none.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Oct 15, 2002)

he does come off as kind of a dic@ but he can sure G&P


----------



## Carbon (Oct 15, 2002)

When are they supposed to fight?


----------



## JDenz (Oct 15, 2002)

november 22 I think


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes I already have my spot reserved on the couch for some hot hardcore TITO getting stomped action!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Carbon (Oct 16, 2002)

I hate tito!

I thought Frank was going to fight him?

ALso did anyone see the 30 minute fight with the older of the Shamrock brothers against Royce Gracie.

They called it a draw, even though Royce stayed in the guard position the whole time and Shamrock just went nuts on his face.

After the fight Shamrock had no marks on his face at all and Royce's eyes were so swollen I don't think he could see. It was quite nasty.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 17, 2002)

First Royce had to do something to get it to the ground.  Second he got hit when they restarted them on the feet that is where all the damage was done.  Third he was giving up alot of weight.  I believe 3 weight classes in today's UFC.  Frank did fight Tito and beat him.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 17, 2002)

Bah Royce got mauled by Ken. No excuses!!  Just like that crap when Kimo brutalised Royce but finally got Kimo to submit and Royce needed to be carried out of the ring while Kimo was fresh as a daisy.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Carbon (Oct 17, 2002)

Ya since the Gracie's are the ones who started UFC or had the idea that they can pull the string to make themselves look better and not lose.

By having the judges call it a draw.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 17, 2002)

first of all Kimo wouldn't be so fresh if Gracie broke his arm, If you think that he would be fresh still all you have to do is look at Ryan's last Pride fight. Carbon there were no judges in UFC 5 where they fought, also by UFC 5 Rorion and his group were out of UFC


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 17, 2002)

If Kimo hadn't tapped out he wouldn't have been fresh at all.


----------



## ace (Oct 17, 2002)

Ken Shamrock in my opion won the 2nd fight.
Royce won the 1st.

I give Royce a lot of credit to get in
 with a man of Ken' size, strenth & Skill


Ken did not take Royce lightly
He fought a smart Fight.

He new Royce wanted him
 to scrambel & make a mistake.


Ken new he had to be on his toe's 
Royce was & is a good fighter.

Had Judges been in Place there is no dout
Ken would have won.

But please take nothing a way
from Royce he proved a small Guy
With a big Heart could fight & Win.

Also it takes 2 fighters to make a good fight.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know for participating in MMA I think the Gracie's need to take up some other type of fighting besides just grappling and submission.

I know this is their specialty but do you think that it would assist if the Gracies would put this in their regimen and it would help them in their other MMA fights?


----------



## ace (Oct 17, 2002)

Renzo Gracie is pretty good at Striking.
Yes Submisson is his domanet skill

But he does do striking.

Ryan has won with strikes.

I think For MMA U have to be abel 
& Willing to strike. 

Most Grapplers & Strikers
Have realised that U need to 
Be well rounded in The world of MMA.


:boxing:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 17, 2002)

Ya Ryan is good


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 18, 2002)

When in November is UFC 40. Would like to get it on PPV.
Bob:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2002)

22nd


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 18, 2002)

What is the price for UFC on PPV?
Bob


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

30 or thirty five dollars


----------

